# Need Help ASAP....



## Ridnhi (Sep 15, 2004)

I found a white winged dove that has been attacked by something. I looks like whatever got it, almost ripped it's wing off. I have washed the wound out and discovered that the wing is broken ( visible bones) I want to try to help this guy but don't have the funds to get him to a vet, I have helped pidgies in the past, and am willing to go all out to try to rehab him myself, I guess the question is, what is the best stuff to put on the wounds and when I wrap it, how often should I unwrap it to check anr reclean the wounds? Thanks in advance for any help possible. Right now, the little guy is wrapped up in a towel on my lap. He does seem fine otherwise.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Ridnhi,

Please keep him quite, wrap him in a small towel "burrito style" for now, where you wrap a towel around and around him, so he is gently restrained in the centre. and read this:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822 , 
He are a couple of links that will help:

http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/brokenwing.html

http://www.starlingtalk.com/fractures.htm

Someone will be along shortly to offer more help.

Good luck with this bird.

Ron


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Initial first aid (once stabilised as described in Cindy's thread) would be to flush the wound with sterile saline and pack with a hydrogel...both available at any pharmacy in the UK so I presume in the US too.

I have information on the treatment of fractures in birds, I can scan these and e-mail them to you if you let me have your e-mail address...the pigeons.biz e-mails don't allow attachments.

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You can go here and look at the drawings to figure out which bones are actually broken:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

Exposed bones (open fracture; what's usually called a "compound fracture" in us) are a bad sign. It's fairly easy for the bones to get infected and result in a non-union. Any kind of wing break needs to be immobilized well in order to provide the best prognosis for future flight. If this is a white winged dove, then it probably falls in the "Migratory Birds Protection Act" (or something like that) which usually means that it's supposed to be taken care of by a licensed rehabber (yes, it's actually a legal issue--you can hunt them, but you can't heal them without a license). And USUALLY, if the prognosis is poor for the bird to be able to be released, they will definitely euthanize them. These are things that you need to know before you get too deep into this one.

You should probably contact Terry (TAWhatley) for more guidance on this particular case.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> It's fairly easy for If this is a white winged dove, then it probably falls in the "Migratory Birds Protection Act" (or something like that) which usually means that it's supposed to be taken care of by a licensed rehabber (yes, it's actually a legal issue--you can hunt them, but you can't heal them without a license). And USUALLY, if the prognosis is poor for the bird to be able to be released, they will definitely euthanize them. These are things that you need to know before you get too deep into this one.
> 
> You should probably contact Terry (TAWhatley) for more guidance on this particular case.
> 
> Pidgey


Pidgey is correct assuming this is a white winged dove. White winged doves are protected under state and federal law. Part of said law requires that any protected species of bird be taken to a permitted wildlife facility for care. Pidgey is also correct about birds that cannot be returned to the wild and must be euthanized or kept as an educational bird which requires yet another permit or two in addition to the wildlife rehab permits. I believe that in addition to listing the bird as an educational bird on the wildlife permit, you must also then get a permit from the USDA to have the bird (assuming you are in the U.S.).

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

While on the subject of the pigeon skeleton, this is a good view from behind that shows where the wing and leg bones are in relation to the body. 

It is an e-bay item, you have to scroll down to the last photo. As it won't be there for long I have downloaded a copy to keep at home.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PIGEON-SKELETON-REAL-Taxidermy-Vet-Skull-uk628_W0QQitemZ280009071524QQihZ018QQcategoryZ67212QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Cynthia


----------

